# 2 Cats - One Carrier or Two?



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is my first time with more than one cat. At their last outing, I used a single carrier. It was big enough for Squirrel and her then 3 month old son Schnitzel. Now Schnitz is full grown. They will still both fit confortably in the single large carrier but it will be a snugger fit. It will just be for a 15 minute trip in the car to the cat sitter. 

What do those of you who have multi-cat experience say - 

One carrier for both or two carriers?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

It depends on your cats. I have 3 cats...when we go places, 2 go in one carrier, and 1 in the other. The 2 that go together recently got a nice, bigger carrier so they actually had a little room because they had to take a 4 hour car ride. The other one just has a normal size carrier. Before we got the big one, though, Gaylord and Ashley would squish into a smaller one together for vet trips, etc, short rides.

The reason Gaylord and Ashley go together is because they insist on it! eally- they are very bonded and freak out when seperated...if we put them in seperate carriers, they cry the whole way...together, they are FINE. No crying, they usually nap.  They are so much happier that way that when Ashley had an ear problem and had to go to the vet, I brought Gaylord along just for the ride! :roll:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I have one big cat and one very petite cat, they both go together in a very large carrier. They have lots of room

However we have never travelled far with them. Only to the vets about 15 minutes away and out of the building for fire alarms in the middle of the night :roll:

If the cats get along and it is roomy enough I would think one is okay, especially for short trips.

I know mine get upset when they are apart :luv They love each other so much!


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

I have 11 cats (one of them is a foster kitty, the others are all permanently homed here) 
I have 7 different carriers (some larger than others). 
It really depends on how well the cats get along... and how well they do in the car, if NOT in a carrier. 
I have two cats who much prefer to wear their harness and be "loose" in the car. These cats were "leash trained" from early kittenhood, and when they see me pick up their little harness, they jump up on furniture for me to put the harness on, because that means they get to GO somewhere 
The others all prefer to be in a carrier. All who prefer to be in a carrier except two. prefer to have a "companion" IN the carrier. Those two are put in carriers separately.
FORTUNATELY, I've never had to put ALL of my cats in carriers or all in the car at the same time. LOL


Fancidots[/img]


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

When my girls Winnie and Stormy were kittens, I put them both in a large carrier just to go to the vet (a 5 minute car ride) .
But now I feel it's safer to have them each in their own carrier, just in case of a car accident.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

I have 2, 4 month old sisters and they happily go in one large carrier for vet trips


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

my vet is about a 30 minute ride from my house... I always put my cats into separate carriers, because if one of the cats gets sick during the ride... well, you get the picture.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

I suppose I will just have to try the single carrier and see how it goes. It will be easier on me to have one carrier. 

They get along really well and as a baby Schnitz was comforted by having his mom around on scary vet trips. Now he's a "big boy" and thinks mom makes a nice wrestling partner. But when either one makes any type of scared meow (fireworks or the human stepping on a tail), the other comes running to see what is wrong. 

The couple times they went to the vet separately, there was more whining than when they went together. 

Thanks for the insights. 

G


----------

